
Show HN: Who wants to be hired (anonymously) - zaheerbaloch
https://whowantstobehired.com
======
zaheerbaloch
Hi HN,

This is an attempt to solve a problem where I felt that people on LinkedIn
feel to openly announce being open to new offers. WWBH solves that problem for
one to anonymously announce that they are open to new offers.

At the same time it gives recruiters some basic information to quickly search
through candidates and their expectation of salary packages as well. I hope
this would help recruiters quickly find candidates to fill open positions at
their company.

Please have a look and let me know what do you think?

~~~
eschutte2
Neat idea. I didn't know it was taboo to be open to new offers, I assumed
everyone was open to new offers. Feedback: what's the $ figure? If I were
listed here I doubt I'd want to have a dollar amount by my name. As an
employer, I might want to click one of the tags to see all people with that
tag.

~~~
zaheerbaloch
I am working on the skills tag such that anyone can filter based on that
single tag. I was 50/50 on the $ amount but given that it works as a filter
for recruiters I left it there. This also serves another purpose of sort of
anonymously letting other people know what a rate for certain role is in the
market which will help them better negotiate with potential employers.

